# New rescued pup, how do I know?



## EmmaDube (Aug 23, 2009)

I adopted my new pup, Emma, from the pound about 5 days ago. Her 7 other littermates and her were abandoned somewhere in my town and brought in to the pound. I saw her and fell in love.

3 of her littermates are not golden colored: one is all black and the others and brown/black/tan. The other 5 are all golden.

To me, she looks like a pure-blood golden, but the color of her littermates make me believe that this obviously isn't true. Is there any way I can check to know for sure?

Thanks!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

If there are off-color litter mates, You can almost be assured she's not pure-bred. She just got lucky. I'm betting there's Lab in there.

But, it doesn't really matter


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

There are DNA testing kits available online to check. I have heard mixed opinions of the results of those tests. It is possible that pups in the same litter could have different fathers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would love to see a picture of your new little sweetie. She may be a mix part golden and unknown but still look full golden. No matter what she is mixed with she will be loved and spoiled now that she has you for her buddy. Congratulations and bless you for adopting her.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Each puppy in a litter can have a different father, so she could be pure-bred, although the likelihood is slim.

You will be able to tell more as she grows up and gets her adult coat in.

The mixture of colors also leads me to believe perhaps a Lab mix.

The DNA tests are not always very reliable in tracing ancestry. Some pure bred dog owners have tried them, with very interesting results (dogs that are not even in the breed's background).


----------

